# Lightweight Interim-Title after BJ turns down UFC 99



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

*Lightweight Interim-Title?*

Penn Wants Late Summer Return :thumbsdown:



> It’s family time for B.J. Penn, which means the UFC lightweight champion might not be back in the cage as soon as others would like.
> 
> UFC President Dana White told multiple press outlets last week that Penn’s next title defense against No. 1 contender Kenny Florian was a possibility for UFC 99 on June 13 in Cologne, Germany. However, Penn’s older brother and manager J.D. told Sherdog.com on Monday that the date is not feasible for his celebrated sibling.
> 
> ...



http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/penn-wants-late-summer-return-16319

I really hope they have an interim title, this is just bs. It should be mandatory that a champion defends his belt at least every 6 months; BJ is going to get away without defending his belt for a whole year plus.

I hope the UFC makes an interim title fight since I'm bored seeing the lightweight division put to a halt. So I threw up a poll to see who should challenge Kenny if they do decide to have one.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

highly doubt they will, we are just going to have to watch contenders fight while bj sits around.


----------



## bugsy_0088 (Jun 3, 2007)

i kinda agree with the idea of an interm title if the champ is hurt or something but with bj he is just coming off a fight. I thought i read he still does want to defend his 155 belt so the fight will happen i just assume he needs time to heal and then to train again


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

NAh I should be told to shut up and defend it in June thats 6 months between figths that is reasonable, deal with it BJ


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't want to sound like an ass, but they are giving him 3+ months to prepare and other fighters/champions have fought within that time span. I don't why BJ is an exception.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

this is bull they should make him fight. he can take a little time off but not too much. 6 to 8 moths sound like enough to me but a year plus. He is the champ and he needs to fight every time he is chalanged. Now he gets to sit back and watch the rest of the lw class including kenflow beat eachother up. The only real excuse for postponing a fight is if you ar injered or if there is something serious like a death in then family. 

Be a man and fight BJ!!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rated said:


> I don't why BJ is an exception.


Because he is a good fighter but he is emotionally unstable. I am sure Dana White wants him to fight but the guy doesn't have the drive or work ethic to do what he needs to.

Hopefully they force him to fight earlier or set up other fights. Can't be waiting on this guy hand and foot.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Why isn't Melvin Guillard on the list? thats my pick.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

This sucks. Thank God GSP won that fight, I don't even want to think about what would have happened to UFC if BJ won the WW title. I hope they put him on a card in June and tell him he has to fight if he wants to be in the UFC.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Because he is a good fighter but he is emotionally unstable. I am sure Dana White wants him to fight but the guy doesn't have the drive or work ethic to do what he needs to.


That does not make him emotionally unstable. Contrary to your belief, it is actually the over achieving types that tend to be unstable and they overcompensate for their emotional shortcomings by working extra hard to avoid failure. People like BJ tend to be some of the most emotionally stable people around, but they have a different value system than most. MMA is just a fun game, a challenge, for BJ. He doesn't need it, knows he has nothing to prove, and has no reason to try harder to increase his name recognition because he is already one of the most widely known and highly respected fighters in the world.

His drive & work ethic may not be what you or Dana want to see, but I'll be damned if someone like BJ will allow something like training for a stupid fight interfere with him enjoying his life. Kudos to him for having the right outlook on his life and good luck to him in the future. He didn't lose to GSP due to conditioning issues, GSP is just much bigger and stronger and you could clearly see it from the start of the fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

There is no reason not to average 3 fights a year. 4 months between fights is more than enough. The last time BJ Penn fought 3 times in a year was 2004! I can understand occassionally only getting two fights a year if there is an injury or timing issues (Screw you TUF) but this guy makes a habit of it. He is by far the worst of the current champs:

Lesnar: 3 fights in 08
Evans: 2 fights in 08, 3 in 07, 3 in 06
Silva: 3 fights in 08, 4 in 07, 4 in 06
GSP: 2 fights in 08, 3 in 07, 2 in 06
Penn: 2 fights in 08, 1 in 07, 2 in 06

GSP needs to get busier too but Penn's inactivity is ridiculous. 5 fights in 3 years. He fought early in 09 so he should get 3 fights in this year easily but if he pushes this Florian fight back far enough he might not even manage that. If you don't want to fight BJ, just retire.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

baby Jay does not want to be a respected champion.With this attitude about fighting he may ruin his legacy. I respect BJ to some extent. So i approve of an Interim Lightweight Champion while BJ works on becoming the next Tito Ortiz.








vs.









Kenny florian vs. Diego Sanchez II UFC 99


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Should the UFC decide to create a LW Interim title, then I chose Sanchez to scrap with Florian. Honestly, I see no need for it. For now, let him [BJ] enjoy his new fatherhood.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Kenflo is the No.1 contender. It would be an injustice for him to have to fight for an interim title and then again to solidify the belts. 

He deserves a shot directly at the BJ's LW belt imo. Sanchez on the other hand, after only 1 fight at 155, does not yet deserve a No.1 contender fight. He needs at least one more impressive fight before he should be considered at Kenflos level in the pecking order.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Have people just completely forgot about Sherk since 84 ?


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Have people just completely forgot about Sherk since 84 ?


Nah, in my opinion Florian vs. Sherk would make most sense. Diego vs. Florian II will be nice title fight in the future after Florian has beaten Penn and Diego has 2-3 more wins at LW though. ^^


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Have people just completely forgot about Sherk since 84 ?


My thinking exactly. I think people don't want to see him dominate Kenny for 5 rounds again though, so they're leaving his name out of it. Oh well, after he beats Edgar he'll likely be next in line again.

Honestly, this aspect of BJ pisses me off more than his whining and complaining. If he wants to be a champion and cement his legacy, then do it. Don't talk about it and then go off and chill in Hawaii. I get that he just had a kid, but at least be your word man. End of summer will likely turn into end of the year. If BJ doesn't defend his belt in 2009 for any reason other than injury, I think he should be stripped. But if he does decide to fight in August or September, I'm okay with that, so long as the UFC keeps his title defenses to around every 6 months after this point.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

What a joke, of course there shouldn't be an inertim title. 


The only time there should be one is if somebody retires, or like in Frank Mir's case (the first time) when he crashed his motorcycle and was out for a few years.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Have people just completely forgot about Sherk since 84 ?


I can definately see where your coming from. But i think he isn't mentioned as much as Kenny because the of the definitive way he lost to BJ. I think Penn just has his number.

Sherk is dfinately in the top 2 or 3 in the division though imo. I think he beats 99% of the weightclass but a rematch against Penn ends in the same result as the first match I think.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't know how you can say that Penn has Sherk's number when Sherk fought the worst game plan since Koji Oishi.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

No there shouldn't be one. 

He wants to spend time with his baby that he hasn't had a chance to see a lot because he was promoting UFC 94. I don't see a problem with that. Plus the fight will take a month or two after we thought it was going to no big deal.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

They did the interim thing with Hughes-GSP 3 when Serra went out with injury. I really wouldn't mind seeing them do this just for the sake of actually seeing a LW title fight in more than a year. I think it's great that BJ wants to spend time to be a dad but he has a commitment to his profession and he already got a huge amount of time off between the Sherk and GSP fight. The LW division has been stalled out too much already.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

If he wants more free time, he shouldn't have begged for that extra fight with GSP. I don't want the same title confusion at LW as at HW. BJ should defend his belt or get stripped.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Walker said:


> They did the interim thing with Hughes-GSP 3 when Serra went out with injury. I really wouldn't mind seeing them do this just for the sake of actually seeing a LW title fight in more than a year. I think it's great that BJ wants to spend time to be a dad but he has a commitment to his profession and he already got a huge amount of time off between the Sherk and GSP fight. The LW division has been stalled out too much already.



I hear ya, I think it's only been defended like 3 times in the last two years or something, maybe 4 times. 

That said, an interim belt is just a joke because to me it seems like in all but the most extreme circumstances, you should have to beat the champ to be the champ. 

I think a good solution is a contract clause saying that should you become champ you must defend three times a year (if physically able) or you take a pay cut or something like that.:dunno:


----------



## jonzero1 (Nov 28, 2008)

If someone is not willing to defend their belt when the organisation they're fighting for asks, they should lose the belt & have to win it back imo.

I don't know if the UFC want him to fight earlier than he wants to, and Kenflo has stated he is willing to wait, so I think there is no need to have an interim match.

No more interim b#'.,[]t in the UFC pleeeeaaassse!


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

cdnbaron said:


> I don't know how you can say that Penn has Sherk's number when Sherk fought the worst game plan since Koji Oishi.


Maybe cos Penn beat him up for three rounds solid and then finished him off in definitive manner. :dunno: 

I agree that his game plan was totally wrong. But it was his choice to use it and it resulted in mim getting schooled on the feet for 15 and then finished. 

He should have defo gone for more takedowns but having said that the only takedown he did go for, in the first round i think, he got slapped away like a spoilt kid. 

The fight wasn't very close at all imo and thats why I think there isn't much talk or hype about a rematch.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/2/24/769568/b-j-penn-turns-down-ufc-99


Not sure if this was posted.



> It's family time for B.J. Penn, which means the UFC lightweight champion might not be back in the cage as soon as others would like.
> 
> UFC President Dana White told multiple press outlets last week that Penn’s next title defense against No. 1 contender Kenny Florian was a possibility for UFC 99 on June 13 in Cologne, Germany. However, Penn’s older brother and manager J.D. told Sherdog.com on Monday that the date is not feasible for his celebrated sibling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

If it was a rematch against GSP, Penn would fly to Vegas to personally stamp the contract.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bj specifically stated he wanted to fight in June before

?


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I doubt it. Penn isn't like these other fighters. You would have to grow up with money to understand. Penn has no motivation to fight anyone else right now. He's run through the LW division and fought the champ at the next weight up. All he has left to do is defend some belt he doesn't care about against a bunch of guys who barely pose a threat to him.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I doubt it. Penn isn't like these other fighters. You would have to grow up with money to understand. Penn has no motivation to fight anyone else right now. *He's run through the LW division* and fought the champ at the next weight up. All he has left to do is defend some belt he doesn't care about against a bunch of guys who barely pose a threat to him.


that's crap. he's beaten 1 elite LW and his name was Sean Sherk.

We need an interim title badly.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I doubt it. Penn isn't like these other fighters. You would have to grow up with money to understand. Penn has no motivation to fight anyone else right now. He's run through the LW division and fought the champ at the next weight up. All he has left to do is defend some belt he doesn't care about against a bunch of guys who barely pose a threat to him.


I think Kenn is going to beat him :\


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Sherk v Sanchez and Florian v Penn when Penn is ready to fight.

Oh and Penn would destroy Florian if he could get motivated enough to actually train...lol

I really like KenFlo a ton but BJ is on another level from every other 155 out there.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Sherk v Sanchez and Florian v Penn when Penn is ready to fight.


He is the champ barring medical suspensions he should defend minimum 2 times a year


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

why do a Interm title?

He wants to push the fight back 2 months thats not that long.

Instead of defending it in early summer he wants to fight in late summer.

I see no issue with this at all.


----------



## MamaSdKnockUOut (Feb 23, 2009)

That GSP fight had to have mentally destroyed him. I mean all that trash talking on the preview show about GSP being a quitter and tapping out, then he ends up throwing in the towel. And it was supposed to be one of the best fights in UFC history but GSP ended up dominating the fight.

You could see it in BJ's face, he was completely embarrassed and devastated.

He needs some time to recover from that one.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Its a 2 month delay, big deal. They wont have an interim title match. Thats dumb. 

And if they did, it wouldnt be Sherk. That fight wouldnt sell for shit. Diego/Florian II, now thats what people would want to see.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think after the beating Gsp put on him he needs to recover so when he says to the death Kenflo, he will actually die rather than be disgraced in such fashion again. Hopefully the experience has humbled BJ a bit.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/52230-ppv-percentage-contracts-keeping-ufc-stars-off-european-shows.html


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Penn only wants to be the best ever. Is that too much to ask? 

Well, Penn is the best ever. At complaining, whining, and avoiding stiff competition after taking beatings.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

bbjd isn't the only Miller fan. I voted for him but he doesn't deserve it yet. Maybe when he beat Maynard.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> why do a Interm title?
> 
> He wants to push the fight back 2 months thats not that long.
> 
> ...


Two months wouldn't be an issue with most fighters but considering how rarely BJ fights makes it a big deal to me. I don't want an interim title either but I don't think it is asking too much to fight 3 times in a year (slightly less on average because of injury/timing issues maybe). I think 8 fights every three years should be the absolute minimum. BJ had 5 from 06-08. 

BJ seems to want the easy way out. He wants to be champ but not defend it. He wants to jump up a weight class, be a legend and then retire. If you want to be a legend you have to grind it out, defend against all the top guys. You can't do it fighting once, maybe twice a freaking year. It means training almost all year round. I don't think BJ wants to do that. Fine, if he doesn't but retire and gtf out of the way so the guys that do want to have a chance.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this is pathetic....the guy fights in May of 08, postpones the belt by getting a shot at someone he doesn't deserve, than says he wants more time off, so lets wait another 8 months?

this guy is ruining the LW title. if this fight goes as planned, that will be a 15 month gap b/w LW title fights.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Another example of why I consider Penn the biggest dickwad in MMA. They should just strip him of the title all together if he doesn't want to defend his belt. I'm tired of BJ Penn and his crap. He clearly doesn't give a crap about being a real champion.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Jesus, get the belt off this idiot already. He is ruining the LW division. If a champion doesn't want to defend his belt than he is not a champion to begin with.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> why do a Interm title?
> 
> He wants to push the fight back 2 months thats not that long.
> 
> ...





jdun11 said:


> Its a 2 month delay, big deal. They wont have an interim title match. Thats dumb.
> 
> And if they did, it wouldnt be Sherk. That fight wouldnt sell for shit. Diego/Florian II, now thats what people would want to see.


Although 2 months is not very long, it is still quite some time. Throw in the fact that the lightweight belt has not been defended for almost a year now because BJ wanted to go up and challenge GSP makes it more annoying.

I don't want to sound cruel since he's a new father and wants to spend time with his child but he also has a job to do. It really is not fair to the other fighters who are waiting in line.



Meshuggeth said:


> bbjd isn't the only Miller fan. I voted for him but he doesn't deserve it yet. Maybe when he beat Maynard.


It's just a joke, I know there are a lot of Miller fans.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

man, BJ is a such a bitch.What a lazy peice of shit.They mise as well strip blow job penor of the title and have kenny vs sherk for the real title


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Can someone explain why him waiting 2 more months to defend his title ruins it anymore then him defending it in June?

15 months is a long time no question but so is 13 months why is this such a huge deal.

BJ didn't make GSP vs BJ Dana did. And just because he wanted it didn't mean it had to happen.

BJ took a bad beating in his last fight so him waiting till August to fight really shouldn't be this huge of a deal and it definitley doesn't make a Interm title needed. I mean he should defend his title 2 or 3 times a year but Dana wanted to make a superfight don't blame BJ he isn't the macthmaker.

Rated who has earned a shot besides Kenny. I mean more guys are being messed up by the MW division mix up then at LW.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Can someone explain why him waiting 2 more months to defend his title ruins it anymore then him defending it in June?
> 
> 15 months is a long time no question but so is 13 months why is this such a huge deal.
> 
> ...


actually, BJ requested the fight with GSP.So yes its BJs fault completely.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> actually, BJ requested the fight with GSP.So yes its BJs fault completely.


That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. BJ didn't make the match up. BJ didn't set it up so that it was on Superbowl weekend even though they both would've been ready to fight in November or December. BJ asked for the match up he didn't make the match up Dana did. So if you want to blame someone for holding the title up blame Dana.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. BJ didn't make the match up. BJ didn't set it up so that it was on Superbowl weekend even though they both would've been ready to fight in November or December. BJ asked for the match up he didn't make the match up Dana did. So if you want to blame someone for holding the title up blame Dana.


actually, joe silva is the one that schedules the matchups


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Why so someone can walk around saying they are the interim champ for a month or two? This is just having a title fight for the sake of having a title fight which cheapens the title even more than what people say BJ has.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. BJ didn't make the match up. BJ didn't set it up so that it was on Superbowl weekend even though they both would've been ready to fight in November or December. BJ asked for the match up he didn't make the match up Dana did. So if you want to blame someone for holding the title up blame Dana.


but bj was saying after the sherk fight he wouldn't be motivated to fight florian or huerta at that time...bj seems to have ALOT of swing w/ the UFC management. he gets what he wants.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know why people like BJ so much he's a little lippy bitch IMO.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

They should fight at UFC 100 then if not 99 cause after that its a little too much and BJ should defend by then.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Does this surprise anyone? I mean come on. I can understand the wanting to spend more time with your kid. It drives me nuts the 2 days a week my daughter goes to her mom's. The thing is...Many fighters have families. That is one of the reason's they fight. It's obvious BJ doesn't fight for his family. He doesn't need to. It's bull that he just picks and chooses when and if he fights. Because BJ PENN is Bj Penn, he'll get away with it. What they really should do is give a fighter 4 months after fights before they must defend. 4 months MAX. If they were injured, make it 4 months max after the date they are released to train/fight. Just my opinion. If you are a pro fighter, you should be able to do that no problem. Of course...just my opinion :dunno:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> Does this surprise anyone? I mean come on. I can understand the wanting to spend more time with your kid. It drives me nuts the 2 days a week my daughter goes to her mom's. The thing is...Many fighters have families. That is one of the reason's they fight. It's obvious BJ doesn't fight for his family. He doesn't need to. It's bull that he just picks and chooses when and if he fights. Because BJ PENN is Bj Penn, he'll get away with it. What they really should do is give a fighter 4 months after fights before they must defend. 4 months MAX. If they were injured, make it 4 months max after the date they are released to train/fight. Just my opinion. If you are a pro fighter, you should be able to do that no problem. Of course...just my opinion :dunno:


Exactly obvoiusly he wants to spend time with his kid. he acts like he is the only father in the UFC.

It's not like you have to train 24/7 and never have any contact with your faimly.

what a chump of champ. I have never really cared for BJ especially since UFC 94.

Dana: So you wanna defend your belt this month?

Bj: Nahh I dont feel like it...


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

BJ is making me less of a fan of him everyday. Florian has been waiting for this title shot since UFC 87 and even fought a extra fight to stay in shape. **** you BJ.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Can someone explain why him waiting 2 more months to defend his title ruins it anymore then him defending it in June?
> 
> 15 months is a long time no question but so is 13 months why is this such a huge deal.
> 
> ...


Here's where you and I differ. My mentality is that it's already been forever since he's defended it so him wanting to wait even longer just plain sucks. While I will admit that there is no clear-cut #2 contender for the belt at the moment but if I had to give it to someone right now, it would be Sherk.

To be honest, BJ's whimsical attitude irks me. He insinuated that he lacks the motivation to prepare for other 155lbers after defeating Sherk so I'm curious to see what happens if he does beat Kenny.

Is he going to retire? Go over to Japan? Challenge GSP again?


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Rated said:


> Here's where you and I differ. My mentality is that it's already been forever since he's defended it so him wanting to wait even longer just plain sucks. While I will admit that there is no clear-cut #2 contender for the belt at the moment but if I had to give it to someone right now, it would be Sherk.
> 
> To be honest, BJ's whimsical attitude irks me. He insinuated that he lacks the motivation to prepare for other 155lbers after defeating Sherk so I'm curious to see what happens if he does beat Kenny.
> 
> Is he going to retire? Go over to Japan? Challenge GSP again?


Maybe he'll challenge Anderson Silva or whoever the LHW champ is at the time. As long its a fight he doesn't deserve, you know thats where BJ will be trying to go.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> but bj was saying after the sherk fight he wouldn't be motivated to fight florian or huerta at that time...bj seems to have ALOT of swing w/ the UFC management. he gets what he wants.


But that's not BJ's fault at all. If the UFC management is going to give BJ what he wants he be dumb not to ask for the biggest fights he can get.

Don't blame BJ for this mess blame Dana for not taking a stand.



Rated said:


> Here's where you and I differ. My mentality is that it's already been forever since he's defended it so him wanting to wait even longer just plain sucks. While I will admit that there is no clear-cut #2 contender for the belt at the moment but if I had to give it to someone right now, it would be Sherk.
> 
> To be honest, BJ's whimsical attitude irks me. He insinuated that he lacks the motivation to prepare for other 155lbers after defeating Sherk so I'm curious to see what happens if he does beat Kenny.
> 
> Is he going to retire? Go over to Japan? Challenge GSP again?


I don't blame you for not liking BJ's attitude I don't either I love the guy as a fighter but he kinda sucks as a human being.

However I'm not seeing what the 2 months will do to ruin the LW title so much more why make a fake title instead of just waiting two months.

In fact if you have a interim title fight in June then BJ won't most likely be able to defend his title at August because his number 1 contender won't have time to recover.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, this sucks for the fans but alot of you are making a way bigger deal of this than neccessary.

He has a life outside the octagon you know. He doesn't fight to make a living like lots of other fighters. He doesn't HAVE to revolve his life around his fuckin job. He just had a kid, let him live his life. There's nothing wrong with what he's doing. Wouldn't you guys take a few months off from your jobs to spend time with your new baby if you could afford it? There's no reason to shun the guy, he's still got a good 10 years of fighting left in him.

And if trying to be a good dad, donating to charity, and helping kids in your community qualifies you as "sucking as a human being"...well I dunno what to say about that, bbjd.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> And if trying to be a good dad, donating to charity, and helping kids in your community qualifies you as "sucking as a human being"...well I dunno what to say about that, bbjd.


what about punching a cop, holding chokes too long, accusing fighters of steriod use, never accepting defeat, rarely defending his title, abandoning his title to fight in japan, having a track record of not training hard, telling opponents trainers to go F#)@ himself ...shall i go on

seriously man...the "bj is a good man" argument is done...even bj fans acknowledge he's an idiot


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> what about punching a cop,


Not like he did it on purpose, the cop jumped in during a scuffle and started using pepper spray.



> holding chokes too long


I'll give you that one but it wasn't that big of a deal, it was pretty obvious he was just caught up in the moment, considering 3 seconds later they were hugging



> accusing fighters of steriod use


Oh you mean a guy who actually tested positive for steroids, yea that's terrible.



> never accepting defeat


Maybe you should learn to read, he accepts defeat. And besides that has nothing to do with sucking as a human being



> rarely defending his title,


Also has nothing to do with sucking as a human being



> abandoning his title to fight in japan,


Again, nothing to do with it.



> having a track record of not training hard,


Yet again, more BS filler.



> telling opponents trainers to go F#)@ himself


No idea what you're talking about and still don't see this as a counter argument to charity donations and helping kids in the community.


Not everyone can be as perfect and saint like as you, Aaronyman.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Not like he did it on purpose, the cop jumped in during a scuffle and started using pepper spray.
> 
> 
> I'll give you that one but it wasn't that big of a deal, it was pretty obvious he was just caught up in the moment, considering 3 seconds later they were hugging
> ...


Telling somebody to f*** themselves way outweighs helping kids in your community. Like I can't even look at my avatar right now it disgusts me. And of course not training hard means he sucks at being a human being, every human being worth a damn trains hard. DUH!!


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

This is the garbage caused by letting a fighting champion battle in another class without mandatory defenses in his own. I'm a Penn fan but this really makes me wonder what the hell I'm thinking.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

The UFC is not going to make an interim title because BJ wants to wait an extra month or two to fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

No need to get an iterim title, especially for a division with a lack of contenders. But hes being a baby. and now I see Florian taking his title due to Penn being completely unfocused. Plus, we all know hes going to be barely training


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Well, this sucks for the fans but alot of you are making a way bigger deal of this than neccessary.
> 
> He has a life outside the octagon you know. He doesn't fight to make a living like lots of other fighters. He doesn't HAVE to revolve his life around his fuckin job. He just had a kid, let him live his life. There's nothing wrong with what he's doing. bbjd.


You act like he can't do that while he is training. Plenty of other fighters have kids, lots of them. They can actually "gasp" train and see their freaking family. I don't think fighting 3 times a year means his life revolves around his job. There is something wrong with what he is doing because this isn't the first time, this is something he is CONSTANTLY doing. He just doesn't want to fight often. It is a hobby for him, not a job. He wants to do it when it suits him and as long as it isn't too hard.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Drogo said:


> You act like he can't do that while he is training. Plenty of other fighters have kids, lots of them. They can actually "gasp" train and see their freaking family. I don't think fighting 3 times a year means his life revolves around his job. There is something wrong with what he is doing because this isn't the first time, this is something he is CONSTANTLY doing. He just doesn't want to fight often. *It is a hobby for him, not a job.* He wants to do it when it suits him and as long as it isn't too hard.


You proved my point with the bolded statement. There's nothing wrong with what he's doing. If he had to fight to make a living then he wouldn't have a desire to take time off. Other fighters don't take time off because they can't afford it, not because they feel it's some neccessity in life to fight at least 3 times a year, or else they go to hell. He is in a position that most fighters would love to be in, to be able to spend time with his new baby and take some time away from work. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that, your just mad because your jelous that he is able to do this, or because you want to see him fight 2 months sooner than he wants to. The latter of which is understandable, to an extent. I wanna see him fight too, but I understand why he wants time off and I'm not in any position to tell BJ Penn what he can/can't or should/shouldn't do with his life. BJ isn't the first guy to ask for time off to spend time with his family, and he sure as hell won't be the last. Stop using such an extreme amount of blind hatred.

Your last statement is just ridiculous, considering his main deal is wanting to fight guys that are too hard for him.



nissassgame said:


> This is the garbage caused by letting a fighting champion battle in another class without mandatory defenses in his own. I'm a Penn fan but this really makes me wonder what the hell I'm thinking.


I think I know what you were thinking. You were thinking about being a fan of fighters because of their FIGHTS, not because of the drama. You were thinking normally.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Family is overrated anyway


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I dont think I could witstand another inerim belt seriously one belt per division thats it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Drogo said:


> You act like he can't do that while he is training. Plenty of other fighters have kids, lots of them. They can actually "gasp" train and see their freaking family. I don't think fighting 3 times a year means his life revolves around his job. There is something wrong with what he is doing because this isn't the first time, this is something he is CONSTANTLY doing. He just doesn't want to fight often. It is a hobby for him, not a job. He wants to do it when it suits him and as long as it isn't too hard.


Fighting is no different than any other job. Train for 5 - 8 hours a day. Just like a normal work shift for any given job. Then occasionally you have to go fight. Lots of full time jobs will work you overtime. No biggie. The hours and demands aren't that different if you don't want them to be. Its not mandatory that you make appearances everywhere and do interviews all the time, plenty of fighters don't. BJ is just being what his name is, a baby.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

A best case scenario is that Florian destroys him in August and BJ, demoralized, fades away into oblivion.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

> Not like he did it on purpose, the cop jumped in during a scuffle and started using pepper spray.


did he seriously try and justify it? wow...not only does he bitch about losing...he bitches about when he breaks the law



> I'll give you that one but it wasn't that big of a deal, it was pretty obvious he was just caught up in the moment, *considering 3 seconds later they were hugging*


or because he realized what he did was aweful and went into panic mode to sound good...babalu got kicked out of the UFC for what he did to heath....penn essentially did the same thing.



> Oh you mean a guy who actually tested positive for steroids, yea that's terrible.


no i was referring to his accusation of georges st. pierre.



> Maybe you should learn to read, he accepts defeat. And besides that has nothing to do with sucking as a human being


lol. yeah, ok. clearly not. he's went out of his way to let the whole world know that gsp greased and clearly he thinks in his mind that it had some effect on the fight. otherwise he wouldn't make such a big deal about it.

not to mention EVERY OTHER loss on his record he's bitched about.



> Not everyone can be as perfect and saint like as you, Aaronyman.


every saint has a past, every sinner has a future....make the right choice!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> did he seriously try and justify it? wow...not only does he bitch about losing...he bitches about when he breaks the law


Uh no that was the actual report, hence why he only got a slap on the wrist, it was unintentional.




> or because he realized what he did was aweful and went into panic mode to sound good...babalu got kicked out of the UFC for what he did to heath....penn essentially did the same thing.


Ok so he didn't have enough sense to let go of the choke but somehow had enough sense to hug him immediately afterwards. Think about what you're sayin.




> no i was referring to his accusation of georges st. pierre.


 Oh I see, I actually wasn't even aware of that. Yea, he's a retard for saying that. What? A human being said something retarded? No way.




> lol. yeah, ok. clearly not. he's went out of his way to let the whole world know that gsp greased and clearly he thinks in his mind that it had some effect on the fight. otherwise he wouldn't make such a big deal about it.
> 
> 
> not to mention EVERY OTHER loss on his record he's bitched about.


 I think you confuse BJ's blind nuthugging fans with BJ himself too often. And it's not out of the question for him to call GSP out on the greasing thing, or to think it had an effect on the fight. Cuz it did, whether it was small or large can't be determined. Never once did he say it costed him a win.




> every saint has a past, every sinner has a future....make the right choice!


Take a quote from your precious bible and stop casting judgement on people you've never even met. Especially when they've accomplished more than you can dream possible.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I voted Tyson Griffin just because that kid has been working his ass off in the LW division for a long time. I think he deserves it


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

jeremy202 said:


> actually, BJ requested the fight with GSP.So yes its BJs fault completely.
> 
> *WANTED: Somebody to go back in time with me. This is not a joke. P.O. Box 322 Oakview, CA 93022. You'll get paid after we get back. Must bring your own weapons. Safety not guaranteed. I have only done this once before.*


Just curious. You could go back in time, all by yourself, see whom you have come with, come back here and contact that specific person. Saves a lot of time. Dont you think?:dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

> Uh no that was the actual report, hence why he only got a slap on the wrist, it was unintentional.


hmmmm yeh one of the richest people in hawaii got off on assaulting a police officer...what a coinkydink



> Ok so he didn't have enough sense to let go of the choke but somehow had enough sense to hug him immediately afterwards. Think about what you're sayin.


a lil hug doesn't excuse an action that another fight was fined several thousand dollars for and lost his job.



> Oh I see, I actually wasn't even aware of that. Yea, he's a retard for saying that. What? A human being said something retarded? No way.


he says alot of retarded things...pretty much whenever he opens his mouth he says something stupid.



> I think you confuse BJ's blind nuthugging fans with BJ himself too often. And it's not out of the question for him to call GSP out on the greasing thing, or to think it had an effect on the fight. Cuz it did, whether it was small or large can't be determined. Never once did he say it costed him a win.


then explain the aoki comment. explain grease gate being put on his website. why bj why? bj keeps sending us all mixed signals. he claims it didn't effect the fight...but he wants a rematch to settle the score? what score? if it didn't effect the fight bj, then why do you demand a rematch so soon?





> Take a quote from your precious bible and stop casting judgement on people you've never even met. Especially when they've accomplished more than you can dream possible.


actually BJ compared himself to God....God got really mad and instructed me to scatter his worshippers away from the sheep in wolfs clothing.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

WL2FU I like BJ. But he has a past of some real asshole actions. I don't mind it because I'm not perfect and I don't mind that some fighters are dicks. But BJ from everything I heard is a rather big asshole.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> he claims it didn't effect the fight...but he wants a rematch to settle the score? what score? if it didn't effect the fight bj, then why do you demand a rematch so soon?


Actually it was GSP that issued the challenge for a rematch. Something along the lines of putting on a rashguard the next time.


----------



## donttouchthat (Dec 31, 2006)

I can understand fans being disappointed, but how can you be pissed at a guy for wanting to spend time with his first and new born baby? He has enough money so he doesn't NEED to fight.


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

Bj is doing this to piss off Florian. 

1. BJ said Florian is the one who txted him to about the vasiline. Florian is supposed to be training with GSP. hmm..

2. Now he delays the fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You proved my point with the bolded statement. There's nothing wrong with what he's doing. If he had to fight to make a living then he wouldn't have a desire to take time off. Other fighters don't take time off because they can't afford it, not because they feel it's some neccessity in life to fight at least 3 times a year, or else they go to hell.


It is ok when he isn't holding a belt because it doesn't have much impact on the rest of the division. When he is the champ and he doesn't defend the belt for over a YEAR surely you can see that affects people other than him (the rest of the lw contenders) pretty significantly?

And him moving up to take on GSP isn't a dangerous fight for him. It is a difficult fight that he probably will lose but it has absolutely zero risk to him. His belt isn't on the line, he has plenty of built in excuses if he loses (GSP is just too big, etc.).


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

I would have said yes. Everyone should have to defend their title at least once a year or they should be striped of their title. The problem is that Tyson Griffin would be who I would have said should face Florian to see who would hold that. The problem is Tyson just lost to Sherk. Sherk is the next in line. Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian 2 doesn't sound too appealing to me I don't know about most fans. I also think Sherk would win again, and not many people would want to see BJ Penn vs. Sean Sherk 2.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

There should be no interim title fight, either they strip BJ or they don't. Interim titles just make a mess of a division, just look at what the HW division has come to. While some of us really enjoyed the whole playoff system it drew criticism from many. Let baby J get his extra month or two and then feed him to Florian. Honestly fighting twice a year is pretty damn weak for a professional.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Drogo said:


> It is ok when he isn't holding a belt because it doesn't have much impact on the rest of the division. When he is the champ and he doesn't defend the belt for over a YEAR surely you can see that affects people other than him (the rest of the lw contenders) pretty significantly?
> 
> And him moving up to take on GSP isn't a dangerous fight for him. It is a difficult fight that he probably will lose but it has absolutely zero risk to him. His belt isn't on the line, he has plenty of built in excuses if he loses (GSP is just too big, etc.).


Well he's only delaying by another month or 2 at most, it's really not that big of a deal. If he wants to spend time with his newborn kid, let him. It's not hurting Kenny Florian any, it just gives him more time to prepare. BJ is just doing what probably 90% of other people including yourself would do if they were in his shoes.

And I have no idea what point you're trying to make with your last paragraph. Although, I am stoned.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Well he's only delaying by another month or 2 at most, it's really not that big of a deal. If he wants to spend time with his newborn kid, let him. It's not hurting Kenny Florian any, it just gives him more time to prepare. BJ is just doing what probably 90% of other people including yourself would do if they were in his shoes.


It isn't a big deal except in context. The lw belt will be sitting on the shelf for over a year, that makes it a little bit more of a deal. BJ Penn averages less than two fights a year, that makes it a bit more of a big deal. 

I don't want him stripped. I don't want an interim belt. I would like to see the UFC make more of an effort to ensure timely defenses of belts and that top contenders fight (none of this "I won't fight a friend" shit). 



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> And I have no idea what point you're trying to make with your last paragraph. Although, I am stoned.


I was referring to a line from your previous post where you said BJ's main deal was fighting guys too hard for him (in response to me saying he doesn't like fighting when it is hard). I should have quoted to avoid confusion.

Anyway, the fact that his fights moving up in weight class are difficult means nothing because there is no risk for him. It doesn't matter how hard it is if you have nothing to lose. The consensus is that BJ doesn't like fighting at LW because it isn't a challenge. I don't buy it, I think he doesn't like it because he actually has something to lose there.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

To be fair this is the first title fight we know of him being offered. So all he has done is ask for one fight to be pushed back 2 months.

If people get over their hatred of BJ they will see this isn't a big deal.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Legend said:


> No there shouldn't be one.
> 
> He wants to spend time with his baby that he hasn't had a chance to see a lot because he was promoting UFC 94. I don't see a problem with that. Plus the fight will take a month or two after we thought it was going to no big deal.


I've gotta agree. He isn't saying no to the fight he's saying he just wants to do it a month or two later than the UFC orig thought. I understand it seems like a long time between fights but he was in a training camp for most of his first childs life so far. I get that he wants to spend time with his baby for a bit before he starts training again.


----------



## Kingofkings (Jan 18, 2009)

I voted that there shouldn't be a intrim title fight. Sure BJ wanted to fight GSP but the UFC is the main say and they let that fight happen. The UFC itself put the lightweight title division on hold more then BJ did. A ton of people wanted to see this fight, and now they have to wait for it to play its coarse. Of coarse BJ shouldn't be forced to fight in June, but he should have to defend the title by August at latest. 

Also Alves has been waiting a while now to, so why don't they throw GSP and Alves into the octagon and go ahead and get that fight setup? If BJ can fight in June why can't GSP? BJ definetly took the most abuse in that fight, and I would think he would be given alittle more time since GSP took zero punishment.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Make the spoiled little brat defend... that way when Kenny destroys him we can have at least a little break from his mouth.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Actually from what I read in another thread its about money which is why he is asdking for the fight to be delayed, so thats fair enough and it is only for like 2 months longer so there is no point of haing an interim title


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

In my perfect world this is what would have happened.

After BJ refused to continue the fight with GSP, Kenny Florian should have came into the cage and told BJ Penn (while holding the microphone) that he wasn't impressed with his performance and that he looked forward to fighting him in a few months for the 155 title.

GSP has had to deal with these antics twice in a row (one of which was BJ Penn), I think it is only fair that other champions have to deal with that kind of pressure.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I think Im going to have a sixpack of beer the day KenFlo exposes BJ for what he really Is, and no, Its not the Prodigy but the little Bitch.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This sucks balls! LW division is full of contenders! Why does the it need to be stalled longer? Its bad enough that it was stalled for Sherk's torn ACL, his battle with CSAC, and BJ Penn's need to complete in the welterweight division. Now we have to wait because BJ wants time off. 

How bout this! If BJ doesn't fight Kenflo in June then he gets stripped of the title. Then Kenflo can fight Sherk while BJ works himself up the ladder by fighting contenders he's been holding back!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bonnar if BJ wouldn't do the fight for months and months then maybe you would have a point but what's the huge difference between June and August?

I mean two months isn't a huge deal now if BJ tries to push it back again then go for it and strip him but instead of the title being on the line at the start of summer it's being defended at the end.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I really don't see why there should be an interim lightweight title. He's just moving the fight from June to August. Does everyone hate BJ that much to want an interim title that bad. I know BJ is lovable and all 

The Prodigy is the greatest ever...


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't know. BJ just got beat up pretty badly. Maybe he needs and deserves a little time off before his next fight? I don't mind interim straps for injuries, or when a guy is refusing to fight for maybe two or three dates, but i don't think a couple of months off of training after an ass whoopin like that is too much to ask either.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i dont see why there should be an interm title.. 

Penn will be back soon enough, if he wants to spend time with his kid, that shouldnt be a problem..


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

LCRaiders said:


> Does everyone hate BJ that much to want an interim title that bad.


Not everyone but most.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Penn is a great lightweight champion. Hes unbeatable at 155 and if he wants to take two months off then whats the big deal?


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

I hate the idea of interim titles. I'm primarily a boxing fan, and one of the things that attracts me to the ufc is the simplicity. There is one champion (i know there are heaps in mma, but i'm talking ufc here) and no one tries to protect their record. **** an interim title, if BJ doesnt want to fight his mandatory then he relinquishes. 

I just see it turning into a mess. Florian deserves his shot. What if he loses to Sherk again then we have to watch BJ get another easy defense against Sherk. BJ doesnt defend for another year and all of a sudden it's 2015 and there hasn't been a new, exciting fight for the LW title since 08.

btw, i should mention that bj is, probably, my favourite fighter in the UFC.


----------



## dsmboostaholic (Feb 26, 2009)

Bj wanted to try and fight in two weight devisions at the same time right? well that means twice the fights, twice the work and twice the sacrifice. ONLY BJ PENN would request maternity leave. But then again, he never had a real job so what does he know about work and sacrifice...


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

dsmboostaholic said:


> But then again, he never had a real job so what does he know about work and sacrifice...


Yeah cos training and getting beat up everyday is way harder than working a normal job.

You're obviously right, I mean what would someone who's won world titles in two different weightclasses in the biggest MMA org in the world know about work and sacrifice.:bye02:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I went ahead and picked the nightmare. I thnk he will do very well at this weight


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Bj is too lackadaisical.

I'd like to see the UFC pressure him to fight twice more this year. It's not all about him you know, Kenny's livelihood needs to be considered, along with advancing the rest of the division.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd rather strip the champion of the title for not defending sooner than creating an iterim belt.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

They should give him to at least UFC 101 anything after that is a little too much.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

dsmboostaholic said:


> Bj wanted to try and fight in two weight devisions at the same time right? well that means twice the fights, twice the work and twice the sacrifice. ONLY BJ PENN would request maternity leave. But then again, he never had a real job so what does he know about work and sacrifice...


It's called paternity leave genius. And obviously you don't have kids of your own...thank god.

All you guys bitchin about poor little Kenny are missing the most obvious positive --- the fact that he has more time to train! It's NOT that big of a deal, get over it already.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that Penn vs. Florian will happen at UFC 101. Penn wanted and extra two months off to spend time with his family and reflect on everything. Its not that big of a deal. Let the man breathe.


----------



## dsmboostaholic (Feb 26, 2009)

Google it. Genius.:confused02:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

dsmboostaholic said:


> Google it. Genius.:confused02:


What did you want him to google? When a man takes time off for his newborn it's called paternity leave. When a woman takes time off it's called maternity leave. Keep trollin', eventually you'll get better and actually entertain us.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

donttouchthat said:


> I can understand fans being disappointed, but how can you be pissed at a guy for wanting to spend time with his first and new born baby? He has enough money so he doesn't NEED to fight.


Yeah seriously, what the hell is wrong with the people in this forum. The last couple of years it seems like all the shitty little kids from Sherdogg have come over here. Sadly, despite almost never posting, my rep has gone from decent to terrible over my last 50 or so posts. 

All you little trolls ruining this place are jackasses. BJ Penn just had a baby with a beautiful woman, which is better than 99% of you losers will do. I could see why you all would rather see him rolling around on the mat with another dude in their shorts instead of congratulating him on being a father....:confused03::confused05::thumbsdown::confused02::dunno:


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

You are missing the point though. Penn barely fights twice a year already (yes, even before his baby), so when he decides to stall another fight its understandable that fans get pissed.
I got nothing against Penn wanting to be with his family, but if he doesn't plan to fight regularly enough for whatever reasons, he shouldn't stall 2 divisions by trying to capture 2 belts. Its simple like that.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

thread title is very misleading, I always think their is going to be actual interim everytime I see this thread..


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

A mod changed my original title, meh.

This is an old thread, surprised it got bumped.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

This should be a #1 contender match. Put BJP on notice tht he has to fight within a 9 month schedule or give up the title.

But the real problem with this weight-class, much like 185lbs., is that the champion is so far ahead (talent-wise) than any of the other contenders. 

Sherk victimized Florian, why not give him the fight. Florian is only good against poor BJJ guys.


----------



## Gulbrandsen (Mar 10, 2009)

I say strip all the belts from the champs in every division and give them all to BJ. Take the pic of him wearing them all and let hin retire . Good god should we also change the name from UFC to The BJ Penn Show?


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I think sherk deserves it the most. He has beaten good opponents after his loss to penn. And he is improving from only wrestling to everything, even striking. He banged with penn until the ko. I hated him for his boredom but I turned into a real fan. I love his work ethic. So, give sherk the chance.


----------

